# הִחְלִיף - pronunciation



## Chazz

Hello,

I checked in the dictonary and it was listed as הִחְלִיף isn't החליף supposed to be pronoucned like hechlif? in the dictionary its listed with a הִ (khirik haser) which makes the ה pronounced as hi (hichlif) 

Thanks for whoever can clarify.

inהִחְלִיף


----------



## Drink

Chazz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I checked in the dictonary and it was listed as הִחְלִיף isn't החליף supposed to be pronoucned like hechlif? in the dictionary its listed with a הִ (khirik haser) which makes the ה pronounced as hi (hichlif)
> 
> Thanks for whoever can clarify.



What is "the dictionary"? It seems that it was wrong.


----------



## Chazz

Drink said:


> What is "the dictionary"? It seems that it was wrong.



Not allowed to post links i think but its 'milog'


----------



## Drink

Chazz said:


> Not allowed to post links i think but its 'milog'



Here's the link: http://milog.co.il/החליף

I think it is wrong, and morfix is on my side: http://morfix.co.il/החליף, but I will check my Even Shoshan later.


----------



## Chazz

Yeah thats what i thought too. Thanks Drink


----------



## Drink

I just checked my Even Shoshan just in case this was some weird exception, but it gives הֶחְלִיף as expected.


----------



## Ali Smith

Why is the vowel under ח not a חֲטַף סֶגּוֹל‎? I mean, it's a guttural letter, just like the ע in הֶעֱמִיד.


----------



## Drink

It can be either.


----------



## Ali Smith

Okay, so החליף can be pronounced either hekhlif or hekhelif. Thanks! However, in classical Hebrew I believe only the latter, spelled הֶחֱלִיף, is admissible. I think it's similar to לחסום (to bar), which can only be pronounced lakhasom in classical Hebrew but I think can be pronounced either lakhasom or lakhsom in modern Hebrew.


----------



## Drink

That is incorrect. Both are found in classical Hebrew. Not necessarily with these particular verbs. But in general you will find both. Gutturals often take shva nach in classical Hebrew and often don't. It goes both ways.


----------

